# Beads are illegal in Flies-Only stream reaches



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Hello everyone,
Just spoke with one of our COs and he mentioned that he has been ticketing a number of folks for using beads in the flies-only reach of the Pere Marquette River. I just want to reiterate- beads are not legal to use in any flies-only reach. A bead does not meet the definition of a fly. There are plenty of true fly options for anglers to use if they want to imitate eggs.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I didn't think beads were legal in the flies-only stretches, they're not flies after all lol


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

They sure are not bait!! Wonder what the writers of that 'rule' had in mind at the time it was written. Bet the writers dont know the COS difference between bait and beads.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

How is this even still a thing..? there was another thread recently where a guy was arguing definitions of flies. its like dude tie a yarnie and be done with it.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Artificial Only and be done with this Flies Only nonsense state wide.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

riverman said:


> Artificial Only and be done with this Flies Only nonsense state wide.


well that will never happen. personally i couldn't care less if a guy is using beads but don't cry when you get a ticket.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

O.K. . No beads. That includes (in my opinion) any beaded head on a nymph or any other fly. 
Maybe it should be worded , Non nymph , non streamer ,non beaded drys only?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

riverman said:


> Artificial Only and be done with this Flies Only nonsense state wide.


 X2


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

r jigs legal in filies only, ?


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

riverbob said:


> r jigs legal in filies only, ?


No


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

What if the bead is tied to the shank of the hook?


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

hypox said:


> What if the bead is tied to the shank of the hook?


Still illegal. Again, a yarn fly would imitate an egg effectively and be legal.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

riverbob said:


> r jigs legal in filies only, ?





M. Tonello said:


> No


 ok what's the difference between a weighted fly and a jig?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

M. Tonello said:


> Still illegal. Again, a yarn fly would imitate an egg effectively and be legal.


Thanks for posting Mr. Tonello. Your information is appreciated.
I mean nothing personal to you the messenger with my posts if it appears I'm less than enamored with the regulations. 
Knowledge is being forewarned here.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It's a trap, Mark

Don't fall for it! :banghead3


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

riverbob said:


> r jigs legal in filies only, ?





M. Tonello said:


> No





riverbob said:


> ok what's the difference between a weighted fly and a jig?


You can fish the jig in the flies only water. You just have to call it a Clouser Deep Minnow... 











Sorry Mark, no disrespect intended but the weighted fly versus jig is a pretty tenuous argument. 

Many view some of the regulations as a class warfare thing. In many respects, I can't blame them.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> You can fish the jig in the flies only water. You just have to call it a Clouser Deep Minnow...
> 
> View attachment 383275
> 
> ...


Understood, and those issues are beyond my pay grade.

Shoeman- Right on. I won't. My original point is made. Anyone who wants to push it does so at the risk of a ticket from one of our COs.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> It's a trap, Mark
> 
> Don't fall for it! :banghead3


 how that I know what bait to use to catch one (CO), could any one tell me how to skin it,,,,,,, just in fun Mark


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

M. Tonello said:


> Understood, and those issues are beyond my pay grade.
> 
> Shoeman- Right on. I won't. My original point is made. Anyone who wants to push it does so at the risk of a ticket from one of our COs.



We all very much appreciate your contributions here on the forum Mark.

Thanks for posting the PSA. 

If anyone is interested in beating a dead horse here, start a new thread in the Regulations forum. *OR DON'T!
*
I hope all who have read this thread fully understand the DNR's position on the topic of using beads as an egg immitation in Flies Only waters. Save yourself a ticket and spread the word to those who are unaware.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

PunyTrout said:


> We all very much appreciate your contributions here on the forum Mark.
> 
> Thanks for posting the PSA.
> 
> ...


 X2


----------

